# Yeti E-Liquids HELP!



## ShaneDylan96 (24/2/22)

Anybody here who's tried Yeti E-Liquids before? Specifically the iced Cotton Candy range? How was it? Was it worth the moola or was it bland for an import? I've been eyeing the Tropical, Grape and Blackberry and the Rainbow Cotton Candy flavors.


----------

